# Thyrocervical Trunk Angiography



## abegnaud (Mar 12, 2012)

Help Please.  What would be the S&I for thyrocervical trunk angiography?

Patient is status post intra-arterial chemotherapy for laryngeal CA

Patient now presents for follow-up study.

Rt Femoral artery is punctured.  Rt thyrocervical trunk is catheterized.  Angiogram reveals the rt thyrocervical trunk no longer shows a normal distrubution for the inferior thyroid artery, but there are clear connections to it....

The catheterization is 36217.  But what would the S&I be?

Help please.


----------



## LPARMELEE (Jan 4, 2019)

Did you ever get your answer to this? Im working on the same thing right now


----------



## SENTHIL05 (Jan 7, 2019)

*Hi*



abegnaud said:


> Help Please.  What would be the S&I for thyrocervical trunk angiography?
> 
> Patient is status post intra-arterial chemotherapy for laryngeal CA
> 
> ...



I think you can use 75710 since the thyrocervical is directly catheterized .


----------

